# Truly peed off



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

>
>This is priceless!!!!
>
>
>
>Embarrassing First Date
>
>This just tells you how hard it is to be single nowadays... This was
>on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno. Jay went into the audience to find
the
>most embarrassing first date that a woman ever had. The winner
described
>her worst first date experience. There was absolutely no question as to
why
>her tale took the prize!
>
>Marilyn said it was midwinter...snowing and quite cold...and the guy
>had taken her skiing to Lake Arrowhead. It was a day trip (no
overnight).
>No, not Marilyn. They were strangers, after all, and truly had never
met
>before.
>
>The outing was fun but relatively uneventful until they were headed
>home late that afternoon. They were driving back down the mountain
>when she gradually began to realize that she should not have had that
>extra latte. They were about an hour away from anywhere with a rest
room 
>and
>in the middle of nowhere! Her companion suggested she try to hold it,
which
>she did for a while. Unfortunately, because of the heavy snow and slow
>going, there came a point where she told him that he had better stop
and 
>let
>her pee beside the road, or it would be the front seat of his car.
>
>They stopped and she quickly crawled out beside the car, yanked her 
>pants down and started. Unfortunately, in the deep snow she didn't have

>good
>footing, so she let her butt rest against the rear fender to steady
>herself.
>
>Her companion stood on the side of the car watching for traffic and
>indeed was a real gentleman and refrained from peeking. All she could
think
>about was the relief she felt despite the rather embarrassing
>nature of the situation. Upon finishing however, she soon became aware
of
>another sensation. As she bent to pull up her pants, the young lady
>discovered her buttocks were firmly glued against the car's fender.
>Thoughts of tongues frozen to pump handles immediately came to mind as
>she attempted to disengage her flesh from the icy metal. It was quickly
>apparent that she had a brand new problem due to the extreme cold.
>
>Horrified by her plight and yet aware of the humor she answered her
>date's concerns about "what was taking so long" with a reply that
indeed,
>she was "freezing her butt off and needed some assistance"!
>He came around the car as she tried to cover herself with her sweater
>and then, as she looked imploringly into his eyes, he burst out
>laughing.
>
>She too, got the giggles and when they finally managed to compose
>themselves, they assessed her dilemma. Obviously, as hysterical as the
>situation was, they also were faced with a real problem. Both agreed
>it would take something hot to free her chilly cheeks from the grip of
>the icy metal! Thinking about what had gotten her into the predicament
in
>the first place, both quickly realized that there was only one way to
get
>her free so, as she looked the other way, her first time date
>proceeded to unzip his pants and pee her butt off the fender.
>
>As for the Tonight Show...she took the prize hands down...or perhaps
>that should be "pants down." And you thought your first date was
>embarrassing...
>
>A whole new definition of being "pissed off!"
>


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

only in the US ;D ;D ;D


----------

